# ICAN P9 carbon frame



## deagan (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm looking at a P9 build on pink bike and couldn’t find any reviews. Could you guys give me what you liked and disliked about the bike. Thank you


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

If I were 6 I'd think the name "I can pee" was hilarious.


----------



## bentconvert (Dec 2, 2006)

Try Chinertown.com
Lots of information there.


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

deagan said:


> I'm looking at a P9 build on pink bike and couldn’t find any reviews. Could you guys give me what you liked and disliked about the bike. Thank you


I had this frame from DIY carbon bikes. It was a good frame and held up quite nicely. I bought it due my Canfield cracking and just needed a frame to last me a year or so until my planned replacement. Rode well for what it is. Seat tube was a little slack. Build quality was good. Internal cable routing was a little strange if I remember right due to sharp angles for the derailleur cable - didnt cause any issue with shifting.


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

If you want the suspension charts for leverage ratio and stuff I have that.


----------

